# Share Your Best Turtle/Tortoise Close-Up Shots!!



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199

Let's see some beautiful close ups of your turtles and tortoises!!! 





Wild Eastern box turtle, there is some damage to its shell from an animal attack maybe?? Anyway, very cute turtle!, takes some great close ups B)


----------



## wellington

Don't have a close up of my Russian yet, but he is my leopard Tatum.






And here is the Russian Toto


----------



## adarby23




----------



## Team Gomberg

Here's a couple I took with my cell phone recently.

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## NickWag

Omaha in the back yard/jungle!


----------



## thatrebecca

Morticia the CDT. A pause before dining.


----------



## SBeanie

sky in the morning.


----------



## reptile_couple

One of my old sulcatas ( nubs)


----------



## guille24

little Emma


----------



## Indios_mommy

View attachment 48162

My sully Indio
View attachment 48163
and my red eared slider Green:heart::heart:
Sent from my LG-MS770 using TortForum mobile app


Sent from my LG-MS770 using TortForum mobile app


Sent from my LG-MS770 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## CourtneyG

My adult male Pancake Pannekoek





My new female Princess Zelda.


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199

Thanks for sharing everyone who posted so far!!  You all have beautiful tortoises and turtles. I hope more people add pics, it's nice getting to know everyone's turtles & torts!!


----------



## PrincessToad

Mr. Sandman [PURPLE HEART][TURTLE][KISS MARK] My pic won't upload. [PENSIVE FACE]



There we go! Mr. Sandman in all his glory!


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort

This is Echo.


----------



## zman7590

SBeanie said:


> sky in the morning.


love it haha


----------



## guille24

Great pics from echo !!


----------



## shellfreak




----------



## clucey

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Mrturtle527

Cute torts! 

Here is Mr T 



And Baby T


----------



## kristin_roman

My little baby tortellini! My 3 month old hermanns tortoise!


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199

Very cute, everyone!! And I love the close ups of baby Tortellini, so adorable!!  all of your tortoises are beautiful, wish you all a very happy Independence Day!


----------



## rabbit123

My sully


----------



## Soccerplr1

Here is Hatch! Munching on dandelion ...


----------



## MaxPower

My male testudo kleinmanni





Young female pyxis arachnoides arachnoides 





Adult female pyxis arachnoides arachnoides


----------



## TommyZ

My lil one with some food on his face, hanging out in the jacuzzi, lol


----------



## haidao88

Peach and Mario, I love them
My
Only
Tortoises


My tortoise Peach hates apples
Mario loves Peaches 
0.0.2 redfoot


----------



## Sh3wulf

Benny


----------



## pam

Shelly


----------



## MagicElla

Still deciding on a name!


----------



## Soccerplr1

wellington said:


> Don't have a close up of my Russian yet, but he is my leopard Tatum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the Russian Toto



That is a really great looking Leo. How does one find such a color combination?


----------



## fanofthedog

Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 said:


> Let's see some beautiful close ups of your turtles and tortoises!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Eastern box turtle, there is some damage to its shell from an animal attack maybe?? Anyway, very cute turtle!, takes some great close ups B)





OMG super adorable!!!


This is Tyler looking guilty as usual.


----------



## mike taylor

This is Tuck from wonder pets ,and Clover the red foot ,Sully the sulcata.

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199

Mr Speedy Racer won last place today!!  lol it was like he fell asleep!
Haha but he's so cute


----------



## LisaTurtle

Here's Gary!


----------



## john11f

Hoops and Yoyo. Hoops is the hybrid map and Yoyo is the pearl river map. Adorable beings.


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199

Tiny little baby midland painted turtle at the turtle race!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Here's my buddy Walker, warming up for a big day.


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199

Beautiful torts!!  and turtles!!


----------



## AZtortMom

My recent pics of my trio 






Life is good



moe watching tv 


Life is good


----------



## mobtech

Krindy:


----------



## Joanne

Love all the pictures. Put a grin on my face!

Here is my best close up so far...


----------



## Team Gomberg

One of the new leopards.

***I also love this thread 

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## CGKeith




----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199

Thanx!! LOVE that tortoise it is so beautiful!!


----------



## cyan

One of the pancakes. This is Hawthorne, my male.



. 
And of course, Sir Percy! He swears he did not eat that cactus!!!!


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199

Here's another eastern box turtle


----------



## rocky1998

Sandy the Russian tort


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199

Great pics!


----------



## hunterk997

This is my favorite photo of her 


Sent from my Ipod using the tortoiseforum app


----------



## cemmons12

Cooper sleeping on my arm that's also asleep.


----------



## lisa127

Peanut, three toed/gulf coast hybrid:


----------



## jasonminister

This is Leo. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199

Peanut is ADORABLE!! Where did you get him?q


----------



## Robbie Denby

Sent from my C6603 using TortForum mobile app

Tiny Tina

And Big Tone. (Tony)


----------



## Sh3wulf

cemmons12 said:


> Cooper sleeping on my arm that's also asleep.



This made me giggle. Cuddle time with a large tortoise. Too funny, and possibly detrimental to extremities lol


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199

They're so cute!!


----------



## mchong9606

My girl Lucy enjoying a warm humid day in her garden. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using TortForum mobile app


----------



## lisa127

Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 said:


> Peanut is ADORABLE!! Where did you get him?q



Thank you. I adopted Peanut from a wildlife rescue/rehabber. She had received Peanut's parents (and babies) from people who had to move overseas and could not take the turtles with them. I adopted one of the babies....which is Peanut.


----------



## rhondak




----------



## *misskerrimoo*

This thread has had me smiling like a mule eating briars, tonight. :B such beautiful babies! This is my Mookie-Boo! He's a Greek hatchling... & has such a HUGE personality so far! I havent been able to get a great close-up yet, but we shall work on that tomorrow. 

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


And here is Mookie-Boo eating a Romaine leaf in my lap, this afternoon! :B

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## Ferretinmyshoes

Little Keeva out for a graze. 5yo male Sri Lankan Star.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 said:


> *Let's see some beautiful close ups of your tortoises!!! *


----------



## immayo




----------



## AustinASU




----------



## bigred

Here is a good close up of BIGRED laying eggs into a spoon. This is a close up of the right end right


----------



## Team Gomberg

Ed, if there is ever a contest involving "egg laying" PLEASE enter this picture! LOL its awesome!

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## bigred

Team Gomberg said:


> Ed, if there is ever a contest involving "egg laying" PLEASE enter this picture! LOL its awesome!
> 
> Heather
> Sent from my Android TFO app



HaHa yes this picture is a classic


----------



## rhondak

*misskerrimoo* said:


> This thread has had me smiling like a mule eating briars, tonight. :B such beautiful babies! This is my Mookie-Boo! He's a Greek hatchling... & has such a HUGE personality so far! I havent been able to get a great close-up yet, but we shall work on that tomorrow.
> 
> MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:
> 
> 3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
> 1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
> 2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
> 2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
> 0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo)
> 0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
> 0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
> 1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)
> 
> 
> And here is Mookie-Boo eating a Romaine leaf in my lap, this afternoon! :B
> 
> MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:
> 
> 3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
> 1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
> 2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
> 2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
> 0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo)
> 0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
> 0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
> 1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)





Beautiful tortoise!


----------



## George red foot

George having a munch


----------



## knechtion53

My Elvis



Little Ziggy2


----------



## drgnfly2265

This is my favorite close up of Bowser! I even use it for his profile pic on his Facebook page


----------



## Logan J

Sam sully
LJ red
Bruce sully


----------



## bigred

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's see some beautiful close ups of your tortoises!!! *
Click to expand...


Great picture, I know what he is thinking right now




drgnfly2265 said:


> This is my favorite close up of Bowser! I even use it for his profile pic on his Facebook page



Great picture, These torts of ours eat better than we do


----------



## Dyrrran




----------



## froghaven5

Optimus Prime


----------



## *misskerrimoo*

Let me try this close up thing again...  Mookie-Boo the Ibera Greek hatchling! 

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## leonardo the tmnt




----------



## LolaMyLove

Nubs Sunday night walk through the yard. 


Sent from my iPhone using TortoiseForum mobile app


----------



## CGKeith




----------



## J REED

Turbo stretching out getting a tan...
Jeremy


----------



## stinax182

roshi!























and zula!
Sent from my MB886 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## akp022

Here's a few from Aggie, I'm sure he's sick of my cell phone by now


----------



## CGKeith




----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## Sh3wulf

CGKeith said:


>



That picture is just so priceless. 


Two kids, One husband, One Hines57, One Leopard Tortoise, and a room at the sanitarium lol


----------



## Mrturtle527

New Mr T close up  




Check us out on Facebook 
www.facebook.com/mrturtle527

Sent from my iPhone using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Team Gomberg

Just took these today.


----------



## dds7155

Pockchop


----------



## Mrturtle527

drgnfly2265 said:


> This is my favorite close up of Bowser! I even use it for his profile pic on his Facebook page



So glad I am not the only one with a Facebook page for my torts . What's your page?


----------



## seancm22

Franklin the baby sulcata!


----------



## MagicElla

Turbo's fun-in-the-sun time!


----------



## Anastasia

Pepper





Lilo






One more of Pepper


----------



## Mrturtle527

Baby T - new name is Nomie




Check us out on Facebook 
www.facebook.com/mrturtle527

Sent from my iPhone using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Jesse977

The morning after I bought my baby sulcata home


----------



## sarahlynn714

My Sweet Little Girl, "Sherbert."


----------



## IBeenEasy

thatrebecca said:


> Morticia the CDT. A pause before dining.



HAHA! SUPER FUNNY PIC!!


----------



## morloch

Morloch,, before and after,


----------



## *misskerrimoo*

*Re: RE: Share Your Best Turtle/Tortoise Close-Up Shots!!*



morloch said:


> Morloch,, before and after,



Wow! How long apart were these pictures taken? I'm amazed. 

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo - Ibera species)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## Sh3wulf

Morloch! That's a fantastic name and that expression on his face is awesome 


Two kids, One husband, One Hines57, One Leopard Tortoise, and a room at the sanitarium lol


----------



## morloch

Lol.. Exactly 2 yrs apart!! First day I got him,,, and the other this month! So he is two yrs and a little over 5lbs.


I love everyone's pics!! I love threads on close ups.! Just lovin it!! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## *misskerrimoo*

*Re: RE: Share Your Best Turtle/Tortoise Close-Up Shots!!*



morloch said:


> Lol.. Exactly 2 yrs apart!! First day I got him,,, and the other this month! So he is two yrs and a little over 5lbs.
> 
> 
> I love everyone's pics!! I love threads on close ups.! Just lovin it!! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]





Wow! 2yrs! Amazing. He looks HUGE! What species? I'm still learning to tell them all apart. How big is he? I mean in inches, or a similar measurement.  he's got such a cute look on his face in his 2yr piccie! It's a sultry look... If Morloch was a she, is say it was a "hey big boy, like what you see?" Look!  but since its a heeeeeee.... It must be a "hey darlin', do you believe In love at first site, or should I scuttle by again?" Look! :B its sooo cute!

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo - Ibera species)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## LeopardTortLover




----------



## morloch

Lol,,, your crackin me up !! Not sure male or female yet,,, but almost a foot long. African sulcata. I'm guessing he!!


----------



## LeopardTortLover

*Re: RE: Share Your Best Turtle/Tortoise Close-Up Shots!!*



morloch said:


> Lol,,, your crackin me up !! Not sure male or female yet,,, but almost a foot long. African sulcata. I'm guessing he!!



A foot long and he's 2?! Wow. My Leo (above) is 2 and he's only 6 Inches lol


----------



## morloch

Wow!! What a gorgeous shell!!... Very nice tort!


----------



## jojay327




----------



## Sh3wulf

Does anyone else think that third picture looks like Jo's tort is wearing a green bling necklace? Lol


Two kids, One husband, One Hines57, One Leopard Tortoise, and a room at the sanitarium lol


----------



## *misskerrimoo*

*Re: RE: Share Your Best Turtle/Tortoise Close-Up Shots!!*



Sh3wulf said:


> Does anyone else think that third picture looks like Jo's tort is wearing a green bling necklace? Lol
> 
> 
> Two kids, One husband, One Hines57, One Leopard Tortoise, and a room at the sanitarium lol



Lol! It does, it does! 

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo - Ibera species)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)




morloch said:


> Lol,,, your crackin me up !! Not sure male or female yet,,, but almost a foot long. African sulcata. I'm guessing he!!



Hahaha!  good! I tried.  he has such a sultry look, really... Imagine all the preteen tortie girls with his picture on the walls of their cages.  

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo - Ibera species)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## Sh3wulf

Failed to bury the food dish fast enough and Benita (lol, no flower no flower) just jumped in and hung out to yam nummies


----------



## morloch

My grumpy baby up close!


----------



## Vegas_Leopard

My Leopards. 




"Is that food I smell"


----------



## HerbsMommy

My 6 month old leopard [SMILING FACE WITH HEART-SHAPED EYES][SMILING FACE WITH HEART-SHAPED EYES][SMILING FACE WITH HEART-SHAPED EYES]


----------



## Cvu

Mt hungry Russian tort


----------



## sulcata101

Cheerio


----------



## morloch

These are all great photos!!


----------



## AnnV

*Re: RE: Share Your Best Turtle/Tortoise Close-Up Shots!!*

Oop I guess photos dont show up in quotes?


EchoTheLeoTort said:


> This is Echo.





Ann from CT




AnnV said:


> EchoTheLeoTort said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Echo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ann from CT
Click to expand...


SO CUTE! Echo sleeping in hand...

Ann from CT


----------



## StuMac

Peaches out for a wander...


[TURTLE][TURTLE][TURTLE][THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## KaraP

Trillium


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

My shots


----------



## ladyjean22

Vern pigging out


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KaraP

Tuggs

Sherman

Beaky


----------



## RiverBreezy

This was a wild Florida box turtle I came across in my backyard one day.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## TortyTom

This is Darwin.


This is Darwin.


----------



## Lexie

Here's Razkal!



he loves sleeping upright like this...what a goof [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]

and let's not forget his buddy cosmic [WINKING FACE]


----------



## rayneygirl

freakin pretty


----------



## LeopardTortLover

Loving them all!


----------



## SGIII

Here's Spock and his cowboy hat!!


----------



## LisaTurtle

SGIII said:


> Here's Spock and his cowboy hat!!



That's awesome!!! I Love his little hat!


----------



## SGIII

I've got a witches hat for him too! 
Spock is actually a great salesman and I use him on my FB page for a Cultureofspeed Gravity to sell bikes and bike parts!!!




Spock just trudging through bike parts and what not, he's super social and will come when called!!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

Dumbletort.


----------



## LeopardTortLover

*Re: RE: Share Your Best Turtle/Tortoise Close-Up Shots!!*



ShellyTurtleTort said:


> Dumbletort.



Oh my godddddd <3


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

*Re: RE: Share Your Best Turtle/Tortoise Close-Up Shots!!*



LeopardTortLover said:


> ShellyTurtleTort said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbletort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my godddddd <3
Click to expand...


He needs a wizard hat. Haha


----------



## ashleym

Today is Tiny's second day with us.


----------



## Phuket Tortoise Lover




----------



## txturtle13

I love this thread! They are all so adorable  

Here are my two box turtles:


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

Biiiiig yawnnnn!


----------



## jojay327




----------



## Spectrum Reptiles




----------



## nanoon

This is leo's reaction when he saw some ants....terrified and climbed on my sneakers 




Alll are sooooo cute


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

I think we are naming this one Milly. Not sure...


----------



## Mrturtle527

ShellyTurtleTort said:
 

> I think we are naming this one Milly. Not sure...



So cute! What kind is she? 


Check us out on Facebook 
www.facebook.com/mrturtle527

Sent from my iPhone using TortForum mobile app


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

Leopard 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


More.........


----------



## Mrturtle527

ShellyTurtleTort said:


> Leopard
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> More.........





So cute!!! 


Check us out on Facebook 
www.facebook.com/mrturtle527

Sent from my iPhone using TortForum mobile app


----------



## bigred

Here is a pic from today, the tort in the front is a real character


----------



## ictteacher




----------



## cemmons12

I love how the tort in the front has its neck all stretched up. Ophelia does that all the time when I am talking to her. It looks like she can almost touch her nose to her shell she brings it out so far. But it looks so cute. She is an adorable little Russian.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Torts"R"Us

Here is a close up of one of my female Sulcatas.


----------



## StuMac

" Can I help you?" 




[TURTLE][TURTLE][TURTLE][THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## luvpetz27

This is Gloria, my Eastern Boxie.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

Thanks,
Shelly


----------



## Yvonne G

BO, 13 yr old Aldabran tortoise


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

Thanks,
Shelly


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## ictteacher

Hear no evil speak no evil eye no evil


----------



## Gilber

Sent from my iPhone using TortForum mobile app






Sent from my iPhone using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Sh3wulf

What kind of tort is that? Very pretty




Sh3wulf said:


> What kind of tort is that? Very pretty



Sorry, that was for Gilber


----------



## Gilber

Gopherus flavomarginatus And gopherus berlandieri hatchling


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum mobile app


----------



## drgnfly2265

Mrturtle527 said:


> drgnfly2265 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite close up of Bowser! I even use it for his profile pic on his Facebook page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad I am not the only one with a Facebook page for my torts . What's your page?
Click to expand...


His Facebook page is https://www.facebook.com/BowsertheSulcataTortoise?ref=hl

Sorry about replying a little late, lol


----------



## mainey34

Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 said:


> Let's see some beautiful close ups of your turtles and tortoises!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Eastern box turtle, there is some damage to its shell from an animal attack maybe?? Anyway, very cute turtle!, takes some great close ups B)





Here is my sully today with collard greens hanging from her mouth...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

__________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## alexialawrence

This is my leopard tort named Chomper  I even made a sweater for him in the winter just in case


----------



## Az tortoise compound

Here is the two photos I like the best from our "close up" collection here at ATC...


----------



## guille24




----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199

New EBTs hatching out! Visit the thread!! Extremely cute


----------



## Robbie Denby

Sent from my C6903 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## sissyofone

Spunky Marching in...lol


----------



## reatrocity

This one is my favorite one so far of Morgan. So much so I put it into my signature!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## TomAlicia

Achilles!!


----------



## nate.mann

0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## LeopardTortLover

I love that first one!


----------



## ashish

Sent from my GT-I9100G using TortForum mobile app


Sent from my GT-I9100G using TortForum mobile app





Sent from my GT-I9100G using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Sh3wulf

http://youtu.be/KFbyjdID5hI a little close up video


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199

Cute little eastern box turtle hatchling posing with the beautiful fall leaves


----------



## StuMac

This is a stunner!! Well pleased with myself!!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

Love these guys.

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## tyrs4u

Got too close to Lilith's beak [TURTLE][BEATING HEART]


----------



## Redfoot NERD

bigred said:


> Here is a good close up of BIGRED laying eggs into a spoon. This is a close up of the right end right



WHERE'S THE PIC?


----------



## ben32hayt

Here is one of my big friendly male red foots being hand fed hibiscus flowers for lunch


----------



## Redfoot NERD

...talk about playing into my hand... all I have are close-ups! I'll keep it to a minimum starting with Brazilian redfoots...

















Wait 'til you 2 X click these last few!!!













Had some crazy marbling..





Kept too dry before he got here..


----------



## StarSapphire22

Littlefoot <3


----------



## New2reds

Squirt




More pics


----------



## ScottishFish

Here is a close up of wizzle after having a soak


----------



## Gerards




----------



## TomAlicia

Gerards said:


>



How cool is that!!! [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

That is awesome ^

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## rz1891

Here's some close ups of my lovely Redfoot Odd


----------



## Gerards

Here's a couple other cool ones. 




















Its not a turtle but cool...






























I think I posted to many, I'll stop now.


----------



## geiruna8

This is my favorite picture of Starfruit


----------



## JennBell0725

Fasinated my littlefoots growth patterns. You can clearly see where his care was improved and that his growth sped up.


----------



## Sh3wulf

Gerards said:


>



Why wasn't this submitted for the calendar??! I would have loved to look at this for a month! What baby is that?


----------



## bextort




----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

Nerdy

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## Gerards

Sh3wulf said:


> Gerards said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why wasn't this submitted for the calendar??! I would have loved to look at this for a month! What baby is that?
Click to expand...


Thanks, but it's a little out of focus and I didn't think it would look good blown up. It's a Emydura subglobosa, here's the albino version. 













ShellyTurtleTort said:


> Nerdy
> 
> _________
> ~ Shelly ~



That one is awesome!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

Thanks! 


Little ones 

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## Sh3wulf

Super cool. What does a grown one look like?


----------



## alexialawrence

I think I have a healthy little guy


----------



## Tort4u2love

This is Tucker! Almost 2 months old.


----------



## Zamric

WalkingRock


----------



## StuMac

Peaches eating out of my hand...just got this shot now by balancing my iPad on her hide. What a shot!!!


----------



## yillt




----------



## LoutheRussian

Lou at his finest






Luke&Lou


----------



## christinaland128




----------



## T33's Torts




----------



## StuMac

christinaland128 said:


> View attachment 79778



That last one cracks me up! " Go away...I'm eating!!!"


----------



## StuMac

A few new ones. The middle was Slash investigating his underground lair, the last one was him all tuckered out after a busy day roaming the tort garden.


----------



## CourtneyG

New pic of my new boxy HissyFit


----------



## Gerards

iPhone close up, albino Terrapene Carolina


----------



## stinax182




----------



## DeadlyTortoise




----------



## [email protected]

Timmy


----------



## lismar79

Martha after a hard day of walking around outdoors


----------



## KevinGG




----------



## macky9326

Sup


----------



## compassrose26

lucy and Lilo being photogenic... And one of Steve being happy for fun!


----------



## StuMac

Dr Evil slowly stalking his prey from his underground lair!


----------



## Blakem

Here's some great plant identification websites I use. 

http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist

http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp


----------



## richosullivan

Arthur and Timmie


----------



## AZtortMom

hey! Where's my cactus pads?!?


----------



## compassrose26

richosullivan said:


> Arthur and Timmie
> View attachment 80325
> View attachment 80326
> View attachment 80327
> View attachment 80328


I love that red


----------



## Raymo2477

Here's Magda


----------



## StuMac

Slash enjoying the rare 20C heat.



And the grass seed I planted is finally sprouting. Good times in Slash's Snakepit!!


----------



## Tank'sMom

Is this close enough? Lol.


----------



## Draekonic

EchoTheLeoTort said:


> This is Echo.
> View attachment 48181
> 
> View attachment 48182


That second pic is adorable!


----------



## taza

This is Dax.


----------



## KatieandKyle

Tank'sMom said:


> View attachment 82951
> 
> Is this close enough? Lol.



Tank has really gorgeous coloring!


----------



## KatieandKyle

Meet Olympus! 2012 hatchling, obviously old photo!


----------



## yillt

Tank'sMom said:


> View attachment 82951
> 
> Is this close enough? Lol.


Just about.


----------



## StuMac

Got these yesterday. Slash was licking his lips and his Kale/Dandelion/Mazuri porridge I made him!!


----------



## bouaboua

Look at my little jade......


----------



## Abdulla6169

bouaboua said:


> Look at my little jade......
> 
> View attachment 87709


Looks like she just woke up


----------



## MrJorgensen

My favorite of Oscar


----------



## IBeenEasy

TOOTISE


----------



## IBeenEasy

ROLLO


----------



## Abdulla6169

Love this photo!


----------



## bouaboua

How about this cute little face?? I posted this photo by mistake in another thread. I hope they also like it.


----------



## sulcata101




----------



## Abdulla6169

sulcata101 said:


> View attachment 87742


He's the best! *loudly clapping*


----------



## mitchellr




----------



## ben32hayt

Quick one I took with me phones camera.


----------



## THBfriend




----------



## Abdulla6169

THBfriend said:


>


The first photo is saying: really only you, no paparazzi! lol


----------



## Ida

Awesome pictures great idea!


----------



## Ida

Here's Ms Ida from Phoenix Arizona.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ida said:


> Here's Ms Ida from Phoenix Arizona.
> View attachment 87772


He's too cool for the camera


----------



## bouaboua

THBfriend said:


>


S/he just saying: look our world!!!! Here I come! ! ! ! ! 

Love it.


----------



## bouaboua

This is one of my Hermanni.


----------



## Shakudo




----------



## bouaboua

Taking a drink.....


----------



## jerryl

This was my best i gotta admit it haha


----------



## bouaboua

This is my Sully. He (we think) is about 7 inches now.


----------



## N4Nancy




----------



## N4Nancy




----------



## brianna bracken




----------



## Hawksbill




----------



## mitchellr




----------



## ditzyangeluk

My Hermann, Sparky ...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

View attachment 88336


----------



## Flipper

Here is Tallula eating some squash for the first time 




And this is another decent pic too


----------



## Abdulla6169

Flipper said:


> Here is Tallula eating some squash for the first time
> 
> View attachment 88344
> 
> 
> And this is another decent pic too
> 
> View attachment 88345


Too much squash for such a small tort, I'm sure he hates sharing


----------



## Flipper

AbdullaAli said:


> Too much squash for such a small tort, I'm sure he hates sharing


Yeah, I've been getting harassed about portion control  she only took about 5 bites, but I took about 50 pics of her! ROFL!


----------



## terryo

One of my female Eastern Box Turtles


----------



## Jennica

This is my buddy Shredder.


----------



## IBeenEasy

ALDABRAMAN said:


>


lol omg there huge!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

IBeenEasy said:


> lol omg there huge!!


Am I the only one that thinks the larger one is planning a "surprise", just look at his sneaky face!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I took this of Rosie! It's the cutest pic of her by far!!


----------



## IBeenEasy

Anastasia said:


> Pepper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more of Pepper




pepper is a cutie, i love that first pic, his facial expression says a thousand words , hes looking at the camera like "do you love me?, then get me some food, pleeease " lolllll


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortoisetime565 said:


> I took this of Rosie! It's the cutest pic of her by far!!


Next time she has mazuri, smudge in a mustache please


----------



## IBeenEasy

rayneygirl said:


> freakin pretty


i second that signature !


----------



## IBeenEasy

AbdullaAli said:


> Am I the only one that thinks the larger one is planning a "surprise", just look at his sneaky face!


lol yea hes def up to something back there lollll


----------



## tortdad

Since I can't seem to figure out how to upload a picture of my tort from my phone using the noble app I will load a sexy picture of me instead.


----------



## mushmouth26




----------



## alysciaingram




----------



## Anthony32




----------



## 4jean




----------



## Flipper

I don't know why I love tort tongues so much but they make me giddy


----------



## doletorts

I love the first pic cuz he looks so camera shy, which is very misleading cuz i have many pics like the last one where he's posing and looking right at my phone lol


----------



## Danny Martin

Here is my young Sulcata, Percy, on my patio table.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Another day, another veggie to try:


----------



## ziggythetort




----------



## 99redballoons

This is Tank


----------



## Abdulla6169

99redballoons said:


> View attachment 89430
> 
> 
> This is Tank


His name suits his killer abilities


----------



## sissyofone

One of my 2 1/2 year old Redfoots.


----------



## IBeenEasy

AbdullaAli said:


> Another day, another veggie to try:
> View attachment 89063


LMAOOO another day another veggie ,lol very funny


----------



## IBeenEasy

mushmouth26 said:


>


very nice eyes on this tortoise


----------



## yillt

Flipper said:


> I don't know why I love tort tongues so much but they make me giddy


Well this is for you then.


----------



## Reptilelove

My Hermie


----------



## smorales

Clyde and Bonnie kissing lol

frank being lazy


----------



## christinaland128

My little Dr. Bubbles

and Professor Sweet Potato

taken today.  they're growing so fast!


----------



## DangerTiger

Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 said:


> Let's see some beautiful close ups of your turtles and tortoises!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 48135
> View attachment 48136
> 
> Wild Eastern box turtle, there is some damage to its shell from an animal attack maybe?? Anyway, very cute turtle!, takes some great close ups B)





The homie Sheldon!


----------



## Wanda

Peek a boo


----------



## crimson_lotus

Is this close enough?!





Enjoying some butternut squash and brusselsprouts




And me catching her with poopy face


----------



## KnNTiny

I've shared this one before but I love this shot. My mom got this while Tiny was yawning.




KnNTiny


----------



## essexabbie

Here is my baby redfoot Scarlett saying hello to the tortoise forum


----------



## ictteacher

bless him


----------



## IgorRT




----------



## Yourlocalpoet

Esmeralda


----------



## Arnesto the Brave




----------



## Abdulla6169

ictteacher said:


> View attachment 90628
> bless him


I wouldn't rely on that disk thermometer, very inaccurate. If recommend a temperature gun or a digital thermometer


----------



## Whitneyrae

Nom nom nom nom!


----------



## Tyanna




----------



## Jabuticaba

My fave shot of Wallace Merlin (THB). 


May, Aussies, & THBs
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Wanda

Top one is Mo who is nearly four weeks old and was most disgusted that I interrupted her choosing down. The bottom one is Brenda who is four hours old and wondering what it is all about!


----------



## chelonologist

From my "Herb loves" series on Instagram:


----------



## kball

What Evers comfy.


----------



## StuMac

slash sniffing out his new fresh plants...




Lord knows what he thought he was going to achieve!!


----------



## kayteelc

Sheldon <3


----------



## Jaclyn.Locascio

​


----------



## Jabuticaba

Yourlocalpoet said:


> Esmeralda
> My tort's name was Esmeralda, before I adopted her.
> 
> 
> May, Aussies, & THBs
> IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Yourlocalpoet

I'm a fan of the romantics, particularity Victor Hugo. Maybe your tortoise's previous owner was too.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tortoise Forum


----------



## Jabuticaba

Yourlocalpoet said:


> I'm a fan of the romantics, particularity Victor Hugo. Maybe your tortoise's previous owner was too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tortoise Forum


I thought you might be.  I don't think my friend reads all that much. 


May, Aussies, & THBs
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Tort-Rex

This is my Rex  (eating turnip greens)


-Tort-Rex/Colleen


----------



## ictteacher

I

I don't want to get out of bed leave me alone!!!!


----------



## StuMac

An extreme close up of Slash asleep under his new tunnel/ramp.


----------



## Number1Platypus

wellington said:


> Don't have a close up of my Russian yet, but he is my leopard Tatum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the Russian Toto


Omg I want a leopard Tatum! Its so gorgeous


----------



## Number1Platypus

My cute baby I've had for a week. I got her from a family friend and she was in pretty bad shape but shes getting better! The first picture is what she looked like when I first got her and the other three are after her vet visit and beak trim


----------



## KatieandKyle

Elmo!


----------



## ictteacher

AbdullaAli said:


> I wouldn't rely on that disk thermometer, very inaccurate. If recommend a temperature gun or a digital thermometer


Yeah your right I have got a digital one somewhere. At the minute thou there is no point as it is boiling in London at the minute. My boy is loving the temps. If he's not under the lamp light he's in the sun. Happy as a pig in mud!!!


----------



## spanna

This is baby Zeus!


----------



## Tort-Rex

Tort-Rex said:


> View attachment 92589
> This is my Rex  (eating turnip greens)
> 
> 
> -Tort-Rex/Colleen


Forgot I had another one 




-Tort-Rex/Colleen


----------



## blurp

Hi there meet ponkan(orange) my sulcata tort.


----------



## StuMac

Sleepy Slash...all tuckered out after a busy day wandering like a nomad!!


----------



## blackfish707

christinaland128 said:


> My little Dr. Bubbles
> View attachment 90009
> and Professor Sweet Potato
> View attachment 90010
> taken today.  they're growing so fast!


Oh god. Mine comes tomorrow. These pictures are killing me.


----------



## mitchellr




----------



## DobbyRed

Dobby



Hedwig



Fang


----------



## Ozzy1




----------



## 4jean

Nelson enjoying breakfast


----------



## ladyvalkyrie

Middie Sharp looking regal as ever after her evening soak. 


These words are large enough to leave scars.


----------



## ditzyangeluk

Wish I could get some real close ups .. must keep camera poised .... In the meantime, here's Charlie


----------



## chelonologist




----------



## Jbrown




----------



## jeffjeff

my much loved sparky.


----------



## Peytons torts

Sage when he was just a little baby


----------



## Lindsay Loforte

This is Augustus


----------



## Jenna G.

Took this over the weekend!


----------



## sageharmon

Peytons torts said:


> View attachment 94219
> 
> Sage when he was just a little baby


That's my name lol!


----------



## spikethetort101

SPIKE LOVES YOU


----------



## stojanovski92113

Jenna G. said:


> Took this over the weekend!
> View attachment 94566


LOL...put me down...your showing the goods


----------



## richosullivan

Timmie, 9 months old Yellow Foot


----------



## stojanovski92113

richosullivan said:


> Timmie, 9 months old Yellow Foot


Very cute yellow foot....that is on my list... And then I will be fulfilled with my footed species family


----------



## spanna

Zeus & Thor cuddling up


----------



## stojanovski92113

I didn't eat the raspberries & blueberries! 


Big Red has the food in her eyes & nose too!!! It looked like a murder seen this morning..lol


----------



## Destiny Louviere

This little guy needs a name


----------



## THBfriend




----------



## chelonologist

Herb loves the nopales


----------



## Peytons torts

sageharmon said:


> That's my name lol!


----------



## Peytons torts

Lol (forgot to type that in the other message)


----------



## animal-lover506

tortdad said:


> Since I can't seem to figure out how to upload a picture of my tort from my phone using the noble app I will load a sexy picture of me instead.
> 
> View attachment 88688


Lol!!


----------



## spikethetort101

Lindsay Loforte said:


> View attachment 94221
> This is Augustus


He is so cute


----------



## spanna

Another great pose from fantastic little Zeus!!


----------



## animal-lover506

spanna said:


> Another great pose from fantastic little Zeus!!
> View attachment 95234


This is perfect!! Lol


----------



## spanna

animal-lover506 said:


> This is perfect!! Lol


Thank you!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

She is eating rose leaves and peddles, pumpkin leaves, arugula, aloe vera, and 6 different grasses.


----------



## Lindsay Loforte

Little Augustus offering some curious kisses


----------



## phebe121

They follow each other all day and in the inclsore


----------



## Milinda

My little two year old Russian tortoise Frida. She loves her dandelions!


----------



## kathyth

Jasmine - CDT


----------



## THBfriend

Limbs of a Hermann's tortoise hatchling:





Hatchling in sphagnum moss:


----------



## Spannerz

CGKeith said:


>


Wow.. A stunner!!


----------



## justino4444

This all I got





~ Justin


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## macky9326

hey guys!!


----------



## RV's mom

I know its an oldie, but I have such a hard time getting her to stay still for pictures...
As I'm on the lap top, I don't have access to most of my pictures. When I can, I'll post closeups.


----------



## RV's mom

A few calm moments in the morning for RV


----------



## Yourlocalpoet

Hello. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tortoise Forum


----------



## leigti




----------



## Jabuticaba

Yourlocalpoet said:


> Hello.
> View attachment 96551
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tortoise Forum


Beautiful closeup! 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## stinax182

EARTHWORMS?! SAY WHAAAAAAAT?!


----------



## dmarshall1991

Aaahhhh everyone's little (and big) torties are sooooo cute! Look at those faces! I cannot wait until I get mine on saturday  will deff be posting some close up shots in here!


----------



## Teesh

Teesh


----------



## Spannerz

My baby Sid


----------



## dmarshall1991

I LOVE Sid's grumpy old man face! So cute


----------



## Spannerz

dmarshall1991 said:


> I LOVE Sid's grumpy old man face! So cute




I know right. I find it rather amusing that aged only 4 months, he's got such an old man face. Melts my heart!


----------



## Louise C

The very gorgeous Pedro after his beak trim


----------



## stojanovski92113

My 2 new cherry heads


----------



## Earth Mama

Shasta


Mango


Handsome (looking a little parched just prior to a soaking)



And the last two are Honey (recent rescue


----------



## Lancecham

Close up and messy!!! One of my adult female sulcatas.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## tortdad

0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## Raymo2477

Rommel the pancake


----------



## Prairie Mom

Our new sulcata "Mavis" enjoying some pumpkin vine


----------



## Prairie Mom

And here is a photo that I recently made as a friendly tease to another member on the forum. I giggle every time I look at her...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

*Six year old aldabra!*​


----------



## callumm

this is my Russian tortoise Daenerys. She is 1 and a half years old and the first of hopefully many more tortoise!


----------



## bouaboua

Few more here....


----------



## Earth Mama

bouaboua said:


> Few more here....
> 
> View attachment 98940
> View attachment 98941
> View attachment 98942
> View attachment 98943
> View attachment 98944


I love that face!


----------



## Prairie Mom

bouaboua said:


> Few more here....
> 
> View attachment 98940
> View attachment 98941
> View attachment 98942
> View attachment 98943
> View attachment 98944


That was my first reaction too...What a sweet face!


----------



## bouaboua

Earth Mama said:


> I love that face!



Thank you, My wife talk to them more softly then me.


Prairie Mom said:


> That was my first reaction too...What a sweet face!



I cannot say I not love that face too. Thank you! ! !


----------



## StuMac

Slash slipped backwards trying to climb up the side of his ramp today...this was his expression!!!



"What? You never seen a tort on two legs before?!"


----------



## dmarshall1991

Hudson was feeling photogenic today. Look at that smile!! Lol and someone's got a messy face too!


----------



## Magilla504

This is Tiller, scarfing down some greens tonight


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## Shakudo




----------



## Number1Platypus

Shakudo said:


> View attachment 99677
> 
> 
> View attachment 99678
> 
> 
> View attachment 99679


What kind of aquatic turtle is that?


----------



## Shakudo

Number1Platypus said:


> What kind of aquatic turtle is that?


Loggerhead Musk Turtle (Sternotherus Minor Minor)


----------



## Number1Platypus

Shakudo said:


> Loggerhead Musk Turtle (Sternotherus Minor Minor)


Oh cool, it looks awesome


----------



## Shakudo

Number1Platypus said:


> Oh cool, it looks awesome



Thanks! hes really funny


----------



## Spannerz

Here is one of my favourite pics of my beautiful boy Sidney (Sid). This face melts my heart!


----------



## Spannerz

Couldn't resist this one either. A close up but not in the traditional sense! Lol


----------



## Elizabeth Tucker

You guys have beautiful tortoises and turtles. I wish I've some..............
Feeling great


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Sure is cozy in here...



__ Yellow Turtle01
__ Jul 1, 2014



He sleeps like this a lot! :D


----------



## Marci_redfoot

leigti said:


> View attachment 96552



What a gorgeous face. Like a cute little dinosaur!


----------



## Marci_redfoot

Spannerz said:


> Couldn't resist this one either. A close up but not in the traditional sense! Lol
> View attachment 99698



Tort butts are the cutest in the animal kingdom! It's Marci's favorite scratching spot too. The butt-scratch dance is worth scooping poo everyday!


----------



## Marci_redfoot

ALDABRAMAN said:


> View attachment 99656



That weed had no idea what hit it, aldabraman! A tort this big makes everything seem a bit more dramatic.


----------



## stojanovski92113

You gonna get me another round a flowers or what?


----------



## angie1980

One of my Hermann


----------



## angie1980

Another


----------



## angie1980

And another


----------



## Number1Platypus

stojanovski92113 said:


> View attachment 100644
> 
> You gonna get me another round a flowers or what?


Can boxies eat those flowers?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Number1Platypus said:


> Can boxies eat those flowers?


I'm not sure, sorry. I don't know anything about box turtles.


----------



## Number1Platypus

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm not sure, sorry. I don't know anything about box turtles.


It's okay just figured I'd ask


----------



## stojanovski92113

Number1Platypus said:


> It's okay just figured I'd ask


No worries  I just tried looking on the tortoise library for box turtle diet but I keep getting an error.


----------



## Number1Platypus

stojanovski92113 said:


> No worries  I just tried looking on the tortoise library for box turtle diet but I keep getting an error.


Hmm weird, thanks anyways


----------



## Jade-and-Sheldon

2 year old Sheldon


----------



## Nicoletta

I think s/he was photogenic, wasn't s/he?


----------



## visco

4 mo old baby, Avocado.


----------



## Number1Platypus

Pen before and after bath time


----------



## ahawashin

My baby sulcata KOOPA TROOPA (Koopa)


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Shakudo

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Tooooo sweet<3 !


----------



## rabbidbros10

T


----------



## rabbidbros10

His name is pixel and he is a russian


----------



## ustwoandthekids

my big boy Ben


----------



## Louise C

rabbidbros10 said:


> T
> View attachment 101638


He's aptly named! He's just the size of a pixel. So cute.


----------



## Abdulla6169

rabbidbros10 said:


> T
> View attachment 101638


He is so tiny and cute!!! That's an amazing photo


----------



## rabbidbros10

rabbidbros10 said:


> T
> View attachment 101638


----------



## Abdulla6169

rabbidbros10 said:


> View attachment 101684
> View attachment 101685


The substrate in the second photo is hay pellets, correct? I wouldn't recommend it as a substrate... Here's a good care sheet for Russians (I think you have a Russian, not really sure):
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Russian-Tortoise-Care-Sheet.80698/#post-751936


----------



## rabbidbros10

AbdullaAli said:


> The substrate in the second photo is hay pellets, correct? I wouldn't recommend it as a substrate... Here's a good care sheet for Russians (I think you have a Russian, not really sure):
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Russian-Tortoise-Care-Sheet.80698/#post-751936


Thank you so much!


----------



## Abdulla6169

rabbidbros10 said:


> Thank you so much!


Your welcome Rabbidbros10


----------



## Kim444

fanofthedog said:


> OMG super adorable!!!
> 
> 
> This is Tyler looking guilty as usual.




Love this pic. He looks like he's smiling to himself.


----------



## ahawashin

Taking a nap in the heat 
Lol so funny he been flipping over trying to climb the log i finally fixed it so he can climb and chill there and thats him napping all day


----------



## leigti

I love looking at all these pictures!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## Jlant85

From front to back! Lol. This is my 3 month old baby!


----------



## J4cq

This is Sherman, who is only 24 hours in my care. He's exploring his new surroundings.


----------



## Peytons torts

J4cq said:


> This is Sherman, who is only 24 hours in my care. He's exploring his new surroundings.


Awwww how cute


----------



## stojanovski92113

View attachment 102553

Rudy
View attachment 102552

Blitzen


----------



## stojanovski92113

View attachment 102554


----------



## kianiperera




----------



## stojanovski92113

Hmmm not sure why my pics are not loading lately?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Ida

Ms Ida the desert tortoise

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## fairuz

And here's Tosy..


----------



## slowtone

Olly after a daily bath because he,s quite posh


----------



## Elohi




----------



## ash_lj

NickWag said:


> View attachment 48142
> 
> Omaha in the back yard/jungle!


Omaha was so tiny!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## ash_lj




----------



## glitch4200




----------



## Zeko




----------



## Number1Platypus

He's not a tortoise but he's cute


----------



## lismar79




----------



## Asher Night

This is Dominik. He is 18 weeks old and loved very much.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Asher Night said:


> This is Dominik. He is 18 weeks old and loved very much.
> View attachment 104355
> View attachment 104352
> View attachment 104354


you have a beautiful tort there! are you using hay as the bedding for his enclosure?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Speedy buried and loving it


----------



## Asher Night

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you have a beautiful tort there! are you using hay as the bedding for his enclosure?


Yeah. I know that's debated a lot but I know some other owners who use it and they prefer it. I figured I would give it a try.


----------



## bouaboua

Lets share few more pics of this cute baby.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Asher Night said:


> Yeah. I know that's debated a lot but I know some other owners who use it and they prefer it. I figured I would give it a try.


hay can not hold humidity which is very important for baby sulcatas, if they don't have humidity they will start to get all bumpy which is called pyramiding.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

pyramiding will make it harder for your sulcata to move and its just bad


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Asher Night said:


> Yeah. I know that's debated a lot but I know some other owners who use it and they prefer it. I figured I would give it a try.


first pic is a sulcata raised with high humidity and the second is one raised without humidity
.


----------



## Asher Night

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hay can not hold humidity which is very important for baby sulcatas, if they don't have humidity they will start to get all bumpy which is called pyramiding.


I have done my research. Lol. So yes I know about pyramiding it's one of my biggest worries. But I have a mister/humidifier it mostly keeps his hide box humid as of right now until I make some modifications to his habitat. So don't worry. Also the magazine that first picture references is one that says lack of high humidity causes dehydration. Which is what causes pyrimiding not necessarily the lack of humidity all together. I admit he needs some but he also gets soaked 4-5 times a week. So his chances of him getting dehydrated are slim.


----------



## bouaboua

This one a long male.


----------



## ub3rsh00

I looove to take pictures of him. My fiancée wants me to get prints of the black and white one, and the sideways one, for our living room. And yes, he is napping In the last pic with the orange flower too. I wonder how that's comfy...


----------



## tortoisemom6

My leopard..leonardo..is such a HAM


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## turtlelady80

OPEN WIDE! PUMPKIN TIME!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

turtlelady80 said:


> View attachment 105378
> View attachment 105379
> OPEN WIDE! PUMPKIN TIME!


your sulcatas are beautiful!!!!


----------



## Dudley The Sulcata




----------



## turtlelady80

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> your sulcatas are beautiful!!!!


Thank you


----------



## turtlelady80

I spy with my little red eye.....


----------



## turtlelady80

Our first tortoise hatchling (2011)
My X fiance got it tattooed on his forearm...


----------



## Number1Platypus

turtlelady80 said:


> Our first tortoise hatchling (2011)
> My X fiance got it tattooed on his forearm...
> View attachment 105613
> View attachment 105614
> View attachment 105614


Very cool!


----------



## turtlelady80

Number1Platypus said:


> Very cool!


Thanks I thought it was pretty cool too. I thought about getting it on MY forearm to match, except I am way too picky and I don't know any tattoo artists that know the exact anatomy of tortoise lol. If it wasn't absolutely perfect (scutes patterns, shape, proper proportion etc) I wouldn't like it. That's why I don't have any "Tortoise" tattoos.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## Number1Platypus

turtlelady80 said:


> Thanks I thought it was pretty cool too. I thought about getting it on MY forearm to match, except I am way too picky and I don't know any tattoo artists that know the exact anatomy of tortoise lol. If it wasn't absolutely perfect (scutes patterns, shape, proper proportion etc) I wouldn't like it. That's why I don't have any "Tortoise" tattoos.


I totally understand that!! you'll have to find someone who's done perfect tort tattoos before you consider it! Haha


----------



## glitch4200

turtlelady80 said:


> Thanks I thought it was pretty cool too. I thought about getting it on MY forearm to match, except I am way too picky and I don't know any tattoo artists that know the exact anatomy of tortoise lol. If it wasn't absolutely perfect (scutes patterns, shape, proper proportion etc) I wouldn't like it. That's why I don't have any "Tortoise" tattoos.



I am getting my tortoise tattoo across my chest in januaru. There are multiple artists in Chicago that have the ability for a tortoise tattoo. Mine is going to cost me 1250$ to complete and will span across my entire chest to connect both my arms .


----------



## Number1Platypus

glitch4200 said:


> I am getting my tortoise tattoo across my chest in januaru. There are multiple artists in Chicago that have the ability for a tortoise tattoo. Mine is going to cost me 1250$ to complete and will span across my entire chest to connect both my arms .


That's crazy! It better look amazingggg haha


----------



## turtlelady80

E="glitch4200, post: 989591, member: 37856"]I am getting my tortoise tattoo across my chest in januaru. There are multiple artists in Chicago that have the ability for a tortoise tattoo. Mine is going to cost me 1250$ to complete and will span across my entire chest to connect both my arms .[/QUOTE]
Thats another reason why I'm not getting one any time soon haha...I spend all of my money on my tortoises
I hope your tattoo comes out looking yum.


----------



## glitch4200

Number1Platypus said:


> That's crazy! It better look amazingggg haha



That's what I am saying.. all I know is that it's going to hurt. The center of your chest is one of the most painful spots for tattooing. My artists is amazing though I have a lot of trust in him. He's done 4 tattoo for me already. I'm 25 so these are my years for tattoos and for something crazy to be added and my love for my Russian is eternal so it only makes sense. Haha you should see my other tattoos.

My instagram: glitch4200 If anyone wants to follow nibbles my Russian tortoise.


----------



## Number1Platypus

glitch4200 said:


> That's what I am saying.. all I know is that it's going to hurt. The center of your chest is one of the most painful spots for tattooing. My artists is amazing though I have a lot of trust in him. He's done 4 tattoo for me already. I'm 25 so these are my years for tattoos and for something crazy to be added and my love for my Russian is eternal so it only makes sense. Haha you should see my other tattoos.
> 
> My instagram: glitch4200 If anyone wants to follow nibbles my Russian tortoise.


Oh yeah its deff gunna hurt but it'll be worth it. I'm gunna be getting my yellow bellied/res mix's prints when he walks in the sand as an anklet lol I've wanted it forever but I'm such a slacker I still have to finish my last tattoo lol. And I just followed you! I'm Number1Platypus lol but you don't have to follow back, I take more cat pictures than turtle and boxie pics xD


----------



## glitch4200

Here you go. My fiance insisted on buying him outfits when we first got him and had some made. Here is one it's bumble bee nibbles. And I caught him at just the right time.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## Elohi




----------



## Number1Platypus

Just made my guy a Santa hat. First time trying and I think it came out pretty good  my dad made the pom pom on top lol


----------



## J4cq

My baby


----------



## Anthony32

Tedo up close and personal


----------



## Elohi

Beans with substrate eyeliner and the grumpy eye.


----------



## katfinlou

Belle blowing a raspberry lol


----------



## pip the cherryhead




----------



## cmacusa3




----------



## AZtortMom

Moe keeping an eye on me


----------



## mike taylor

Haha the third one is to get you guys talking . Hahaha I'm so wrong!


----------



## stojanovski92113

mike taylor said:


> Haha the third one is to get you guys talking . Hahaha I'm so wrong!


OMG....I need a beer...that was frightening!! Yup that was wrong LOL!!! I hope I have no males


----------



## mike taylor

I gave you guys the shocker! Haha


----------



## stojanovski92113

mike taylor said:


> I gave you guys the shocker! Haha


Yeah I couldn't handle that LOL!!!


----------



## ChloeJK

This is Guinness


----------



## christinaland128

Professor Sweet Potato, my yearling Brazilian Redfoot.


----------



## christinaland128

Dr. Bubbles, my yearling Columbian Redfoot


----------



## christinaland128

Lol @mike taylor that pic cracks me up every time I see it!


----------



## katfinlou

mike taylor said:


> Haha the third one is to get you guys talking . Hahaha I'm so wrong!


Has he stood in some chewed gum? Lol


----------



## Earth Mama

mike taylor said:


> Haha the third one is to get you guys talking . Hahaha I'm so wrong!


I need a cigarette...and I quit smoking 12 years ago! Good grief @mike taylor!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Earth Mama said:


> I need a cigarette...and I quit smoking 12 years ago! Good grief @mike taylor!!!


Yeah, Harry has that effect on the ladies .


----------



## Arnesto the Brave




----------



## pip the cherryhead




----------



## Number1Platypus

My boys dressed up for Christmas lol. Pen is Santa and Tiki is a snowman (I made his outfit a little too small xD)


----------



## stojanovski92113

mike taylor said:


> Yeah, Harry has that effect on the ladies .


I went on TFO this morning & first thing I thought of was that X-Rated pic LOL....it will haunt me for many months


----------



## katfinlou

At first I couldn't work out if it was the tortoise or the guy holding it coming undone under the strain lol


----------



## Yvonne G

This is SO. He hatched in 2000 and is a little over 200lbs (I'm waiting for a big, strong, muscular guy to come visit me so we can lift SO up and put him on the scale).


----------



## Yvonne G

I didn't realize this was an old thread. I've probably already put up SO's picture, but I was too lazy to back through 26 pages to check. Oh well... we can never get enough pictures of SO, right?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> I didn't realize this was an old thread. I've probably already put up SO's picture, but I was too lazy to back through 26 pages to check. Oh well... we can never get enough pictures of SO, right?


I'd love it if you posted more photos Yvonne!  I always want to see more pictures of SO, she is so awesome!


----------



## katfinlou

And post pics of the resulting prolapse after the lift? Lol  
He is an absolutely stunning tortoise!!


----------



## Anthony P




----------



## Anthony P




----------



## Anthony P




----------



## Anthony P

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 112697
> View attachment 112698
> 
> 
> 
> This is SO. He hatched in 2000 and is a little over 200lbs (I'm waiting for a big, strong, muscular guy to come visit me so we can lift SO up and put him on the scale).


I'm big and strong... Just saying..


----------



## Yvonne G

So,come on down!!!


----------



## Shakudo

Yoshi <3








Joey


----------



## Elohi

Freckles, my first leopard tortoise. My "slow and steady" tortoise. She also has an interesting pattern.


----------



## maybe




----------



## Peytons torts

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 112697
> View attachment 112698
> 
> 
> 
> This is SO. He hatched in 2000 and is a little over 200lbs (I'm waiting for a big, strong, muscular guy to come visit me so we can lift SO up and put him on the scale).


Do you know what month or day he hatched or just the year


----------



## 99redballoons

katfinlou said:


> View attachment 112518
> 
> Belle blowing a raspberry lol


That's a great shot lol


----------



## 99redballoons




----------



## richosullivan

My guys enjoying the Florida winter


----------



## ahawashin

Our new baby LUIGI





Joining KOOPA


Koopa been under the weather his shell is soft , he got his shot and getting better


----------



## Yvonne G

Peytons torts said:


> Do you know what month or day he hatched or just the year



Early in the year. My tortoise partner got them as hatchlings and kept them for a little while and I received them in July.


----------



## crimson_lotus

ahawashin said:


> Our new baby LUIGI
> View attachment 113506
> View attachment 113503
> 
> 
> 
> Joining KOOPA
> View attachment 113507
> 
> Koopa been under the weather his shell is soft , he got his shot and getting better



What shot? I hope it wasn't a vitamin injection :x


----------



## turtlelady80

Portrait tattoo of my sulcatas "Pebbles and Bam Bam"....this tattoo means so much to me


----------



## Number1Platypus

turtlelady80 said:


> Portrait tattoo of my sulcatas "Pebbles and Bam Bam"....this tattoo means so much to me


That's so sick!!


----------



## NeuroNaka

Peanut


----------



## GotTort

Gotleib!


----------



## stojanovski92113

I have a red nose


----------



## stojanovski92113

Got mazuri?


----------



## Number1Platypus

Messy guy and always digging holes lol


----------



## katfinlou

Number1Platypus said:


> Messy guy and always digging holes lol


He looks like he's having a great time


----------



## Number1Platypus

katfinlou said:


> He looks like he's having a great time


He sure was! He always is  except bath time lol


----------



## cmacusa3

Grass in growing


----------



## mitchellr

"Hibiscus is so good that I have to close my eye to really enjoy it"

Lol


----------



## richosullivan




----------



## kathyth




----------



## Elohi

kathyth said:


> View attachment 114575


Hahahahaha oh man, that's cute!!


----------



## diamondbp




----------



## Elohi




----------



## Maggie Cummings




----------



## Maggie Cummings

Queenie is getting dressed for a date with the Hermannie from up the street. I know him, he's a nice kid, I trust him. But they still have to be home by midnight...


----------



## PixelAdams

I only let her have a small nibble, but the cuteness levels were kind of addicting:


----------



## katfinlou

She looks like she's hanging on to it for keeps lol. Too cute for words


----------



## smudger67

My 2 year old Hermann


----------



## AZtortMom

Jay eating breakfast


----------



## Gennifer11

Wild turtles entering our territory, baby duck abandoned by mother and my baby sully Leo short for Leonidas (reserved for his more massive state)


----------



## MrsBlockhead

Jayne!


----------



## MoonRX

Introducing Mocha, my CH tortoise..


----------



## MoonRX

Thanks all for the likes


----------



## secret_ lynn

Baby Cinder <3


----------



## MoonRX

Snowy, my hypo Russian tortoise eating her dinner..


----------



## ChrisJohan

New babies in town!






Havent decided their names yet, kinda looking for a cool russian name... Just for the deep toned accent when you pronounce it LOL


----------



## DutchieAmanda

ChrisJohan said:


> New babies in town!
> 
> Havent decided their names yet, kinda looking for a cool russian name... Just for the deep toned accent when you pronounce it LOL



Vladimir and Borislav!


----------



## Odin's Gma

Two of my latest favorites


----------



## ChrisJohan

DutchieAmanda said:


> Vladimir and Borislav!


Vlad is def in the list... I was thinking of Orlov and aleksandr/Vlad...


----------



## Amber and Red

Leo LOVES his hibiscus


----------



## esh_whoa

FAMILY!


----------



## HLogic

An _I. elongata _from a few years ago






A real close-up...of a Northern Red-footed


----------



## Tatergirl09

EchoTheLeoTort said:


> This is Echo.
> View attachment 48181
> 
> View attachment 48182




AWE SLEEPING IN YOUR HAND!!! SO CUTE


----------



## cmacusa3

New Leopard we got today from Woody's Reptiles. James was great to deal with.


----------



## JoDee8147

Liv and her dirty face


----------



## MoonRX

Olaf is basking under the red infrared light..


----------



## Grammy

Tank is more photogenic than I am! LOL


----------



## ladyengineer

This is Pegasus, my Tunisian Spur Thigh with his dinner!


----------



## MoonRX

Breakfast time...  


*Top: first meal came 

*Middle: disappeared (still hungry?? )

*Bottom: here come the second one.. lol 


#allyoucaneat


----------



## whitt00

My Talula


----------



## whitt00

Talula having a bath


----------



## DutchieAmanda

My Pixel, front:



And back:


----------



## Odin's Gma

A couple of new ones. <3


----------



## cmacusa3

couldnt be any happier with how well Closed chambers have worked.


----------



## Grammy

My 3 red foot torts and my male Russian. Tank on the left weighs 16 lbs. now.
2.1.0 redfoot
1.1.0 Russian
1.2.0 Eastern box turtle
0.0.1 Central American ornate wood turtle
0.0.2 Chinese golden thread turtles
****and new yesterday!!! a 15 year old Florida Cooter which was raised from a hatchling and is puppy dog tame. Also Huge!
(2 bearded dragons, 3 armadillo lizards, 4 leopard geckos, 1 African bullfrog, 1 tomato frog, rough green snake, veiled camilion , some kind of T, 4 cats that just showed up and call the place home, and a very spoiled umbrella cockatoo. I'm supposed to be retired, lol.


----------



## Odin's Gma




----------



## AZtortMom

Ugh! Do I have to go outside where it's 75 and sunny?!?! I don't wanna!


----------



## AZtortMom

AZtortMom said:


> Ugh! Do I have to go outside where it's 75 and sunny?!?! I don't wanna!
> View attachment 117585


----------



## cmacusa3

Got some Sun today


----------



## bouaboua

CDT and TDT are getting big.....


----------



## TardisTortoise

Eating some dandelions.


----------



## crimson_lotus

Look at this little cheater, I don't even know how she managed to lift her leg up that high!


Little poof on her head


And dinner time with butternut squash and brusselsprouts + creeper stone tortoise in the background


----------



## mini_max

Here's Max!


----------



## AZtortMom

crimson_lotus said:


> View attachment 117768
> 
> Look at this little cheater, I don't even know how she managed to lift her leg up that high!
> View attachment 117769
> 
> Little poof on her head
> View attachment 117770
> 
> And dinner time with butternut squash and brusselsprouts + creeper stone tortoise in the background


Last picture looks like she has lipstick on


----------



## spikethetort101




----------



## stojanovski92113




----------



## crimson_lotus

stojanovski92113 said:


> View attachment 117917
> 
> View attachment 117918


That first picture is too cute!


----------



## Tort Love

View attachment 117919


----------



## Tort Love

Love her


----------



## Team Gomberg

2 more months and this guy will be 3 years old!


----------



## SlowMcClouskey

she hates me


----------



## Bethanie

Anolea, my Russian tortoise


----------



## cmacusa3

I put him in here to eat the stuff on the ground while I was cleaning up his enclosure and this is what I came back too.ATTACH=full]118005[/ATTACH]


----------



## Tort Love

SlowMcClouskey said:


> she hates me


Lol to cute


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Elohi




----------



## mikomiko




----------



## cmacusa3




----------



## Maro2Bear

Heres an up close photo of our young Sully who will turn one year old in early May 2015. He's now over the 1 pound marker.


----------



## Elohi

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 118664
> 
> 
> Heres an up close photo of our young Sully who will turn one year old in early May 2015. He's now over the 1 pound marker.
> 
> View attachment 118663


Beautiful!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Elohi said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks! Can't wait for Summer so Sully can get out and roam in the sunshine!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jay spying on me


----------



## bouaboua

Lunch under the sun.


----------



## bouaboua

Too early to get up!>! California Desert Tortoise.


----------



## bouaboua

Too early for this one too.


----------



## bouaboua

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 118664
> 
> 
> Heres an up close photo of our young Sully who will turn one year old in early May 2015. He's now over the 1 pound marker.
> 
> View attachment 118663


What a smooth looking Sully ! ! ! !

Nice!...


----------



## Robertchrisroph

Hello


----------



## Team Gomberg




----------



## Louise C

"You missed a bit!"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Little Ricky…2-1/2 or so sulcata


----------



## bouaboua

My desert tortoise babies........


----------



## glitch4200




----------



## Odin's Gma

One of the new ones from today. He really wanted to get a good look at the camera lens.


----------



## Tortoisekatie




----------



## bouaboua

This is one of my favor thread! !!


----------



## cmacusa3




----------



## blu rodriguez

Of both of us hahah


----------



## bouaboua

One big meal! !!


----------



## kaitlink93

Elliot is an almost 2 year old Leo.


----------



## AZtortMom

tort butt!


----------



## Anyfoot

Tortoisekatie said:


> View attachment 120010
> View attachment 120011


Either you recently cut your grass or your tort likes to go round eating the top of every blade of grass. lol


----------



## AZtortMom

Jay's Monday face


----------



## crimson_lotus

AZtortMom said:


> Jay's Monday face
> View attachment 121342



Me too, Jay. Me too...


----------



## StuMac

Slash has been sleepy today. After a long soak and some nice dandelion greens( yay for spring time!!) he decided to have a nap in his water dish. Looks cosy!


----------



## AZtortMom

StuMac said:


> Slash has been sleepy today. After a long soak and some nice dandelion greens( yay for spring time!!) he decided to have a nap in his water dish. Looks cosy!
> 
> View attachment 122467


Cutest face


----------



## richosullivan




----------



## AZtortMom

This is how Moe deals with a rainy day in Phoenix


----------



## Odin's Gma

Grumpy and gorgeous!


----------



## StuMac

Just got a new supply of Mazuri. Slash went mad when he saw it and has buried his face in it!!


----------



## Gennifer11

My little baby


----------



## kratos




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Makita being all chic with her mud bath.


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> One big meal! !!
> 
> View attachment 120471
> View attachment 120472
> View attachment 120473
> View attachment 120474
> View attachment 120475
> View attachment 120476


 A beautiful pic, GOD bless.


----------



## AZtortMom

Moe and Shelly in their shade huts keeping cool as they soak in the cool mud


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 123988
> View attachment 123989
> Moe and Shelly in their shade huts keeping cool as they soak in the cool mud


 A sweet tort. What species is it?


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> A sweet tort. What species is it?


They are sullies


----------



## cmacusa3

Boomer


----------



## jojay327

Jessie close ups. Enjoy


----------



## kab789




----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy

I already posted these in a different thread but im to excited about them lol


----------



## Smartie123

Donny loves a good pose!


----------



## maybe




----------



## Dani Jo

Strawberry treat.


----------



## Lafresa




----------



## cmacusa3

thnk he's been feeling neglected


----------



## AZtortMom

Snoozing Shelly. 
What a rough life.


----------



## cmacusa3

Joker and De'Bo waiting for the morning Sun


----------



## DutchieAmanda

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> View attachment 125139
> View attachment 125140
> 
> 
> Joker and De'Bo waiting for the morning Sun


 
Nice enclosure!


----------



## DutchieAmanda

First dandelion flower (spring is coming!) for Pixel...


----------



## Abdulla6169

I don't know if I've posted this before, but this is my favorite photo:


----------



## Zahidandyoshi




----------



## Abdulla6169

Zahidandyoshi said:


> View attachment 126935


Welcome to TFO! Nice tort by the way


----------



## Koopas momma

Koopa enjoying the nice spring weather.... And a few dandilions!


----------



## Number1Platypus

Not a tortoise but this is my box turtle Pen


----------



## glitch4200

My female russian tortoise x-ray. Perfect health and development. 

Taken today, front angle. 



Taken today, side angle. 



Taken today, bottom angle.


----------



## Beach Bum

Here's Mac stretching after a nap.


----------



## Fraser

My Hermann. I like her expression in this one


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

*Homer*

*

*​


----------



## JennK

My babies!


----------



## MillieSmalls




----------



## cmacusa3




----------



## crystal93

Hey, thats my food!


----------



## mtdavis254817

The snapper is one that I helped cross the road


----------



## alex_ornelas

oliver


----------



## DawnH

Tuleo


----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## egh1999

ShellyTurtleTort said:


> Dumbletort.


Omg this is the most hilarious tort picture I've seen on this thread. Love the name, too!!!


----------



## cmacusa3

Hulk just chilling out on top of a rock after a rain shower.


----------



## Richabi

Tobys first day off real Sun light


----------



## THBfriend

How about a close-up video?


----------



## Moose




----------



## Tortoisefanatic88

Moose said:


> View attachment 130246


Awesome picture


----------



## shellfreak

she is little bloody and battled around the eye due to the Russian "ritual".


----------



## fern4

My Fern


----------



## Lealea13

Timmy having a munch


----------



## glitch4200




----------



## NiinaHawk

Here is Nemo and

Arnold


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## ALDABRAMAN

*05-22-2015*

*

*​


----------



## StuMac

Slash, after spending all day trying to climb out walls WAY too high for him! Must have knackered him out!


----------



## NiinaHawk

babies


----------



## spud's_mum

norm nom nom


----------



## spud's_mum

yummm


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## kab789

Bath time!


----------



## mitchellr

Cuora Galbinifrons saying Hi to everyone in TFO! 
Follow my Instagram @radiatatort


----------



## kortz

She loves the garden


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tort Love said:


> View attachment 117919


You needed to figure out how to post photos on iPhones... 
To post photos there are 2 methods. One where you use the photo library and one where you take the photo on the spot.
1- Tap 'Photos' icon (the icon to the right of the camera button and above the keyboard).


2- Select the correct album.


3- Select the correct photo


4- Tap 'upload'


5- pick the desired size of the photo


Or:
1- Click the camera icon


2- Take a photo


4- Click use photo


4- Click upload 


5- Tap the desired size


----------



## cmacusa3

Queen of the mountain


----------



## Tortoisefanatic88

My sulcata tortoise and my Russian tortoise


----------



## Elohi




----------



## DawnH

We have SO many beautiful babies on this forum!!! (And some pretty awesome photographers!!)


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## LukaSerbia

Donnie


----------



## ShellyII

Merope, baby sulcata


----------



## Jabuticaba




----------



## cmacusa3

Chow time


----------



## Tort Love

Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 said:


> Let's see some beautiful close ups of your turtles and tortoises!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 48135
> View attachment 48136
> 
> Wild Eastern box turtle, there is some damage to its shell from an animal attack maybe?? Anyway, very cute turtle!, takes some great close ups B)


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## Tort Love

ALDABRAMAN said:


> View attachment 137231


 What kind of tortoise is that it's beautiful


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Tort Love said:


> What kind of tortoise is that



~ Special crossbreed between a tiger tortoise and mackamouth tortoise, very rare and indeed special. Only five left in the world, he is the smallest one known to exist!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## Tort Love

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ Special crossbreed between a tiger tortoise and mackamouth tortoise, very rare and indeed special. Only five left in the world, he is the smallest one known to exist!


How much dose he weigh


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Tort Love said:


> How much dose he weigh



~ 500 pounds!


----------



## pancake

My girl Pancake on her afternoon stroll!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

pancake said:


> View attachment 137248
> 
> My girl Pancake on her afternoon stroll!


Welcome to your new tortoise home! Be sure and jump over to the introduction section and introduce your tortoise and maybe even yourself! Great looking Russian you've got there!


----------



## pancake

Thank you! I will do that!


----------



## pancake

If I can figure out how . This is all new to me and I haven't figured it all out yet!


----------



## Tort Love

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ 500 pounds!
> 
> View attachment 137247


I love him Beautiful


----------



## JoesMum

Joe in action on the clover


----------



## Tort Love

W


JoesMum said:


> View attachment 137290
> 
> Joe in action on the clover


Whatt kind of tort is Joe so cute


----------



## JoesMum

Tort Love said:


> W
> Whatt kind of tort is Joe so cute


He is a Greek. A Testudo Graeca Graeca that we have owned since 1970. He was undoubtedly wild caught so we have no idea how old he is... probably 50ish. He lives outdoors all summer, every summer in the UK and has done since the start (probably more by luck than good judgement in the early years); we hibernate him each winter.


----------



## Kachhap

EchoTheLeoTort said:


> This is Echo.
> View attachment 48181
> 
> View attachment 48182


Awesome


----------



## mystery_girl




----------



## Tort Love

JoesMum said:


> He is a Greek. A Testudo Graeca Graeca that we have owned since 1970. He was undoubtedly wild caught so we have no idea how old he is... probably 50ish. He lives outdoors all summer, every summer in the UK and has done since the start (probably more by luck than good judgement in the early years); we hibernate him each winter.


He is beautiful how do you hibernate him in the winter I'm worried my two big ones have been out during the summer but in the winter I'm going to have to bring them back in but boy do they poop LOL


----------



## bouaboua

How they sleep....................


----------



## bouaboua

And they like the flowers ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~


----------



## Tort Love

bouaboua said:


> And they like the flowers ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
> 
> View attachment 137406
> View attachment 137407
> View attachment 137408
> View attachment 137409
> View attachment 137410
> View attachment 137411
> View attachment 137412
> View attachment 137413


They are so stinking cute


----------



## Tort Love

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ 500 pounds!
> 
> View attachment 137247


Where do you put him in the winter


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Tort Love said:


> Where do you put him in the winter



~ Heated barn.


----------



## Tort Love

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ Heated barn.
> 
> View attachment 137575


Wow thank you that is Awsome


----------



## CourtneyG

One of my cakes shell.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CourtneyG said:


> One of my cakes shell.


When I show my “new" non-tortoise friends the patterns of my 'cakes and they comment how beautiful they are, I typically say, “Hence one of the reasons they are threatened and endangered." Simplistic? Yes. Get the point across? Yes. It helps the uninitiated to understand and start considering the impact we have on this here water planet. 
And beautiful carapace!


----------



## CourtneyG

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When I show my “new" non-tortoise friends the patterns of my 'cakes and they comment how beautiful they are, I typically say, “Hence one of the reasons they are threatened and endangered." Simplistic? Yes. Get the point across? Yes. It helps the uninitiated to understand and start considering the impact we have on this here water planet.
> And beautiful carapace!


Thanks and yeah they are facing all sorts of issues with endangerment, but I don't think exportation is the main one, despite being very beautiful there really are not that many in the market and a lot of states have laws against owning them and finding one in Europe is near impossible.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CourtneyG said:


> I don't think exportation is the main one


I'm thinking more of the trinkets, decorative uses from the past…


----------



## Smartie123

Donny enjoying the English summer


----------



## Tort Love

Smartie123 said:


> Donny enjoying the English summer
> View attachment 137649
> View attachment 137650


Beautiful


----------



## ahawashin

My babies are growing


----------



## Oxalis

Looks so much like my baby!


----------



## Angel Carrion

Smartie123 said:


> Donny enjoying the English summer
> View attachment 137649
> View attachment 137650


Loooove these pictures. So darn cute, especially with the daisies!


----------



## Angel Carrion

My Splinter enjoying a little swim. Doubles as hydrotherapy for his atrophied muscles.


----------



## TortyTom




----------



## Tort Love

Mumbai yummy


----------



## Tort Love

TortyTom said:


> View attachment 150680


To cute


----------



## Oxalis

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ Heated barn.
> View attachment 137575


Where's my sleeping bag?! Can I stay over?


----------



## D1105




----------



## Nephelle

The first sprouts from our Tortoise Supply seed mix were too tasty to resist. Many noms to be had!


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199

So great to see this thread still living after I started it over a year ago! Such beautiful turtle and tortoises you all have[emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## Oxalis

Nephelle said:


> The first sprouts from our Tortoise Supply seed mix were too tasty to resist. Many noms to be had!


What a cute baby!!!


----------



## lisa127




----------



## Meganolvt

*Roland!*


----------



## Foursteels

RT


----------



## Tort Love




----------



## lisa127




----------



## lisa127




----------



## Tortoisefanatic88




----------



## tony the tortoise

This is dirk, he is a 150 kilo 82 yrs old Galapagos tortoise that I had the honour of meeting at work today. He is a very friendly chap .


----------



## Robertchrisroph

Just want to hug him. (the tort)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here's our Sully:


----------



## Oxalis

Maro2Bear said:


> Here's our Sully:


Salad time!!!  Super cute!

Also, I very much want to hug the Galapagos tortoise too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tortoise❤️food




----------



## tortoise❤️food

My tortoise is so active she loves digging and playing the kids in my neighborhood love her it's so funny


That's my tortoise with her best friend mama


----------



## Michelle D

Here's Spike! Redfoot tortoise. Um she likes hibiscus flowers!


----------



## tortoise❤️food

going for a walk


----------



## motero

Close ups!!
This is Truck.


----------



## Oxalis

motero said:


> Close ups!! This is Truck.


Woah, cool! Nice shots!


----------



## Kasia

alex_ornelas said:


> View attachment 128739
> View attachment 128740
> View attachment 128741
> oliver


The one in green hat is the cutest


----------



## GeorgeUK

Lady Dorothy


----------



## Dessy

The look he gives me when i watch him eat


----------



## tortoise❤️food

Bath time


----------



## GeorgeUK

Lady Dorothy is really starting to settle in now. She's coming out of her "shell" haha. I even managed to snap a few Christmas card photo's which I just have to share


----------



## Sandy Martinez




----------



## Sandy Martinez

My russian Viktor


----------



## FLGirl41

Here are various closeups of my redfoots over the years. (And my loggerhead musk too.)


----------



## Anyfoot

Sandy Martinez said:


> My russian Viktor


I can't see your photos


----------



## Sandy Martinez




----------



## Sandy Martinez

My Russian Viktor


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## Tank'sMom




----------



## Paul M Jones




----------



## Oxalis

Paul M Jones said:


> View attachment 166492


He looks like quite the thinker!


----------



## Oxalis

Finally found a good one on my SD card, although it's from about 2 months ago. Nap time!


----------



## Heather87

Harlee and Leonardo


----------



## NiinaHawk

Autumn picture of Vihtori and Klaara, both girls.


----------



## Yelloweyed

PikaRock - 3" male stinkpot musk


----------



## Valerie0426

Yelloweyed said:


> PikaRock - 3" male stinkpot musk
> 
> View attachment 187644


Does he really stink? New to torts!


----------



## Yelloweyed

Technically - yes but he has never "musked" me personally. My mud has however and it isn't as pungent as a skunk but it's a weird smell.


----------



## lisa127




----------



## THBfriend

Eastern Hermann's hatchlings.


----------



## Sh3wulf

Benny three years later taking a bath in a Rubbermaid container


----------



## keiraliang

[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## Fredkas

Toro hiding in a bush


----------



## GingerLove

Here's my favorite picture of my little girl, Ginger!


----------



## CharlieM




----------



## CharlieM




----------



## Janelle Green

My boy Franklin male Russian tortoiseThis is my favorite picture of him . We're in this years calendar photo contest vote for us! #14 for Franklin! Voting ends in 2 days everyone cast your votes!


----------



## Janelle Green

CharlieM said:


> View attachment 189412


So adorable


----------



## Janelle Green

Sh3wulf said:


> View attachment 189083
> Benny three years later taking a bath in a Rubbermaid container


Love his coloring! What kind of tortoise is he?


----------



## Marcus Harrison




----------



## Sh3wulf

Janelle Green said:


> Love his coloring! What kind of tortoise is he?


He is a high white leopard tortoise


----------



## Valerie0426

I have posted this before but it is still my favorite of Natasha!


----------



## Valerie0426

Only closeup I have of Boris!


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise

Don't think this counts as close up lol


----------



## pugsandkids

Good lord they are such cute critters! This was Sarge today. Now I know he can climb the porch steps


----------



## crimson_lotus

My buddies!


----------



## Oxalis

crimson_lotus said:


> View attachment 190000
> View attachment 190001
> View attachment 190002
> 
> My buddies!


Cool.  Does the one in the second photo hang on that bar often?


----------



## Jonathan lisle

Hi I'm new to this site and thought I'd share a few pictures of my new tortoise table and a close up of Rosie my female hermann , she loves her new enclosure


----------



## Jonathan lisle




----------



## Yvonne G

Very pretty.


----------



## GingerLove

That tortoise house is stinkin adorable. Love the roof and the ramp is so cute! And of course, the tortoise is beautiful!


----------



## leigti




----------



## GingerLove

I love the one with the flower. Have you won a calendar contest before? So cute!


----------



## leigti

GingerLove said:


> I love the one with the flower. Have you won a calendar contest before? So cute!


No, never even entered.


----------



## GingerLove

Well, you oughta next time! I'll vote for you! That's a super cute picture and I would love to see it for a whole month.


----------



## crimson_lotus

Oxalis said:


> Cool.  Does the one in the second photo hang on that bar often?



No he hasn't posed for me again, he usually floats on a plastic plant strand if he wants to chill near the surface and poke his head out now and then


----------



## Raymo2477

Close ups Of Some Of My Torts


----------



## Oxalis

Raymo2477 said:


> Close ups Of Some Of My Torts


Awww, what little cuties!


----------



## Daveypryme




----------



## KellyKhaos

Crowley wasnt feeling up to a photoshoot so all I got was his butt.


----------



## Oxalis

KellyKhaos said:


> View attachment 190506
> Crowley wasnt feeling up to a photoshoot so all I got was his butt.


I just love your avatar!!


----------



## KellyKhaos

Oxalis said:


> I just love your avatar!!


Thanks! That was the first time he tried squash blossoms. Clearly he loved them!


----------



## Oxalis

KellyKhaos said:


> Thanks! That was the first time he tried squash blossoms. Clearly he loved them!


Aw, he's such a cutie!


----------



## Samson




----------



## Turtulas-Len

Walker today

He's a in your face kinda tortoise.


----------



## Marcus Harrison




----------



## GingerLove

Don't... go... to... the... light!!!!!


----------



## Moose

Moose enjoying the leftovers from Thanksgiving 2016...


----------



## nikitab




----------



## Stuart S.




----------



## Anyfoot




----------



## Foursteels

Enjoying a rather warm day after a short cold front.


----------



## Misty-P

Sage enjoying a warm day. We haven't had one in a while.


----------



## GingerLove

Misty-P said:


> View attachment 202944
> Sage enjoying a warm day. We haven't had one in a while.


I want Sage.


----------



## Oxalis

Misty-P said:


> View attachment 202944
> Sage enjoying a warm day. We haven't had one in a while.


Very cute!


----------

